

Windows Server 8 - pcj
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/windows-server-8-the-ultimate-cloud-os/18594

======
rbanffy
I am amazed how articles about Apple and Microsoft are troll magnets.

I know I don't like Microsoft, I am not a huge fan of Apple and have
remarkably little patience with people who buy Windows-optimized hardware and
complain a given distro of Linux doesn't work on it, but the level of
aggression I see in the comments is appalling.

